# Win a pair of passes to the Goodwood Festival of Speed!



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Our friends at Audi UK have generously given the TTOC a pair of passes for the Goodwood Festival of Speed on Sunday 29th June 2014.










This is an ideal chance to see some exciting new Audi cars, as well as a number of classic and vintage Audi cars perhaps taking their place on the hillclimb!

Perhaps the forthcoming Mk3 TT will be there as well, if you fancy a closer look at the exciting technology!

One lucky TTOC member will receive a pair of tickets, and lunch & afternoon tea will be provided in the Audi hospitality area.

*To enter, simply email a note of your name, TTOC member number and your mobile number to [email protected]

Please name your email subject line - "Goodwood"*

The winner of the free prize draw will be drawn at random from the entries received on Sunday 1st June 2014 at 8pm

*Rules:*

You must be a TTOC member as at the closing date of the free prize draw.
You must be able to attend Goodwood on the 29th June, and no other date is available..
You must make your own travel arrangements to and from Goodwood on the day.
You agree to receive marketing/information communications from TTOC - to opt out, please withdraw your entry
No cash alternative is available.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Draw coming up soon - just collating all the entries just now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep is waiting why don't you! Although I never win anything lol

J
Xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Right....there were just under 200 entries

Delighted to say that Simon Barnes, web member number 942 was drawn at random

We've just spoke with Simon on the phone to make sure he can go, and he's delighted to accept

Well done Simon - Audi UK will be in touch with regards to the tickets and arrangements 8)


----------

